# Waterborne for kitchen table.



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a white kitchen table I could redo. It is factory finished, probably lacquer. Is there a waterborne or waterborne solid and waterborne clear coat you feel would definitely be up to the task? For straight solid color with nuclear, was thinking CabinetCoat. Otherwise, Graham ceramic satin and a top coat with?? I few options, but would need to be non-yellowing for certain. Staysclear, target 9000? I have done enough wood finishing with these, but not in table top application. To comply with building code, I need to avoid solvent base. Would a 2k aliphatic urethane lift the existing finish anyway?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would go with MLC. You may need an intermediate, I would ask a rep.

http://www.mlcampbell.com/products/.../solvent_borne/polyurethane_2k/eurobild_clear

Not WB nevermind.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I would contact General Finishes. They are the BOSS when it comes to waterborne finishes!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have a white kitchen table I could redo. It is factory finished, probably lacquer. Is there a waterborne or waterborne solid and waterborne clear coat you feel would definitely be up to the task? For straight solid color with nuclear, was thinking CabinetCoat. Otherwise, Graham ceramic satin and a top coat with?? I few options, but would need to be non-yellowing for certain. Staysclear, target 9000? I have done enough wood finishing with these, but not in table top application. To comply with building code, I need to avoid solvent base. Would a 2k aliphatic urethane lift the existing finish anyway?


BM makes a single component waterborne acrylic urethane P73. Gloss and Semi gloss. Very hard and durable and would not lift any coatings. Cabinet coat and P73 are good choices. Coronado makes a 2 pack aliphatic waterborne clear that may be overkill. The P73 comes in bases and colors too. We use it quite a bit in office buildings in NYC where we need quick dry times and holds up to high traffic since aliphatics are frowned upon and wood finish clears just aren't as durable.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NACE said:


> BM makes a single component waterborne acrylic urethane P73. Gloss and Semi gloss. Very hard and durable and would not lift any coatings. Cabinet coat and P73 are good choices. Coronado makes a 2 pack aliphatic waterborne clear that may be overkill. The P73 comes in bases and colors too. We use it quite a bit in office buildings in NYC where we need quick dry times and holds up to high traffic since aliphatics are frowned upon and wood finish clears just aren't as durable.


 We used to use a product by Insul-X like this. I think it was called Insulthane 2.(Insulthane 1 being the oil based version). I haven't been able to find it for a while. It is my understanding that Isul-X is now Benjamin Moore-I wonder if this is the old Insul-X product? The product that I remember wasn't that user friendly, but performed very well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pricy, but yup.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

CliffK said:


> We used to use a product by Insul-X like this. I think it was called Insulthane 2.(Insulthane 1 being the oil based version). I haven't been able to find it for a while. It is my understanding that Isul-X is now Benjamin Moore-I wonder if this is the old Insul-X product? The product that I remember wasn't that user friendly, but performed very well.


Yes. Insulthane 2 is available however it is migrating to the Corotech Waterborne Aliphatic Urethane. It does not have the best brushing or handling characteristic. The P73 has similar hardness in a single component and levels amazinging well. It is pricey. Looks like Bar Top epoxy in the final finish.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like p73 is gloss only on BM website, their new website is a pain to find stuff though, do not like the product layout.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Dean,

Do a search on BM's site for P77. I think that is the semi gloss NACE was referencing. Or if I embedded the link correctly: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-contractors/product-catalog?prod=Super_Spec_HP_Urethanes#piSheen=P77&tab=3


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Painter Girl said:


> Dean,
> 
> Do a search on BM's site for P77. I think that is the semi gloss NACE was referencing. Or if I embedded the link correctly: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...rod=Super_Spec_HP_Urethanes#piSheen=P77&tab=3


Thanks. That may work as well. Maybe I will try some of the stuff you offer as well (other than BM). I will need to work up a price though, often furniture repaints want stuff done for much cheaper than it can be done. Cheap furniture sometimes costs almost the same as prepping and apply a really good finish, or at least too close to the same price.


----------

